# How much do moontails cost???



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

i was wondering how much moontail bettas cost.
afew websites that i have been to sell m' for $20-60(alful lot for a fish)
is this tru???
My new betta, with eaton off tail (thought he was a disfigured moontail at first, he was free though )


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Halfmoons are usually 10-250$ depending on quality and breeder. I would say average price is 15-40.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

thanks...
the ones i can order from a fish store are 25:00bucks


----------



## Kidwitch (Apr 16, 2006)

I would order from a breeder instead of a fish store or at least find out which breeder supplies your LFS. That way, perhaps you can go directly to the breeder to get a fish better suited to what you want.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

hmm? maye witch. but first i need to go win powerball!!!


----------

